# Galveston Area Photos



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

1. Shot on a Bolivar beach, then converted to B&W.

2. Taken on the Galveston/Bolivar ferry at sunset while returning to Galveston.

3. Flower shot in Galveston. Tweaked the original 5 different ways using Photoshop7, then combined them in separate frames.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing. What kind of camera do you shoot with. And the seagull/sunset shot is my favorite. Crisp & clear, with beautiful colors. What were the settings on that shot?
I'm trying to learn more about shooting shots like that. Movement, lowlight, etc.

Thanks.........Kelly


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

psychodelic flowers......groovy

brownie instamatic flashback on the B&W

by gully...you's a fine photographer


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Thanks IseeSpots and birdnester.

Kelly, I exposed for the background to intentionally silhouette the people and birds. Had to shoot at a high enough shutter speed to keep the birds from being blurred. The setting for that pic was 1/250's, f4.5 at ISO 100.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

ray, your pictures are always incredible! i love looking at them. thanks!

trudy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Ray. I'm still trying to learn my new camera. Too many buttons and too little time to figure them all out. Now don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining about my camera. But when your starting from scratch on all the in's and out's of photography, it can get a little mind boggling!

Once again thanks for sharing.

Kelly


----------



## sandy (May 3, 2005)

Kelly, that one with the seagulls can go for a galveston postcard for sure.
Nice.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

sandy said:


> Kelly, that one with the seagulls can go for a galveston postcard for sure.
> Nice.


Wish I could take the credit for it, but it wasn't my shot or post. It's Dorado-Mahi's.

He takes some awesome pics.

Later......Kelly


----------

